# Topics > Robotics > Robotic puppets >  Puppets from Jim Henson

## Airicist

Jim Henson

jimhensonlegacy.org

henson.com

youtube.com/HensonCompany

facebook.com/hensoncompany

twitter.com/hensoncompany

linkedin.com/company/the-jim-henson-company

instagram.com/hensoncompany

The Jim Henson Company on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The Puppets Inside Jim Henson's Creature Shop 

Published on Feb 5, 2015




> When we talk about puppets in television and film, Jim Henson is the first name that comes to mind. Henson's legacy endures at his Creature Shop, where fabricators, engineers, and animators continue crafting the art of puppet-making and performance. We're privileged to be able to visit Jim Henson's Creature Shop and learn how modern technologies combine with classic techniques to bring characters to life.

----------

